# Intercambio de palabras



## COOKIE7

AYUDA PLEASE!  

Cómo traducir en portugués:

Te agradezco mucho las palabras que intercambiaste conmigo

Or in English

I´m really thankful for the word you told me/interchanged with me.

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

_Te agradezco mucho las palabras que intercambiaste conmigo_

Algumas opções:

Te agradeço muito pelas palavras que trocaste comigo.

Agradeço-te muito pelas palavras que trocaste comigo.

Agradeço-te muito pelas palavras que me disseste.

Sou muito agradecida pelas palavras que me disseste.


----------



## Tomby

Não sou nativo, mas poderia ser: "Agradeço-te imensamente as palavras que trocaste comigo".
Se a pessoa é brasileira penso que seria melhor dizer: "Te agradeço imensamente as palavras que trocou comigo". 
Porém esperemos outras opiniões. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Tomby

Cookie7: Olvídate de lo que acabo de escribir. Vanda es brasileña de pura cepa y con gran dominio del portugués. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

Nem pensar, Tombatossals, as suas sugestões estão até mais adaptadas do que as minhas! 
Em frente Cookie. Você tem várias opções!


----------



## COOKIE7

Gracias a ambos! Los 2 son maravillosos!  Mi amigo es brasileño así que todas las opciones me sirven!!



Vanda said:


> Nem pensar, Tombatossals, as suas sugestões estão até mais adaptadas do que as minhas!
> Em frente Cookie. Você tem várias opções!


----------



## COOKIE7

Muchas gracias Tombatossals! Tus sugerencias son realmente buenas!

Saludos!



Tombatossals said:


> Cookie7: Olvídate de lo que acabo de escribir. Vanda es brasileña de pura cepa y con gran dominio del portugués. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigos,
Longe de mim querer ser mais realista que os reis .... mas, se a frase que nos foi solicitada servirá para compor um texto escrito, talvez devamos advertir a nossa consulente de que o nosso idioma preconiza que não se deve iniciar uma frase por um pronome oblíquo. Assim, a opção "Te agradeço ...", não deveria ser usada, caso (repito) a frase venha a ser usada por escrito. Na forma oral, sem problemas ....
Abraços humildes,
Ricardo


----------



## Tomby

Sim, Ricardo, tem razão, mas o seu uso está muito enraizado no Brasil. Seria como querer tirar ou proibir o ceceio (pronúncia de "ss" por "c" espanhol na frente das vogais "e" e "i") na Hispanoamérica. 
Eis um poema de Oswald da Andrade que já faz tempo colocamos neste fórum:
_Dê-me um cigarro _
_Diz a gramática _
_Do professor e do aluno _
_E do mulato sabido _
_Mas o bom negro e o bom branco _
_Da Nação Brasileira _
_Dizem todos os dias _
_Deixa disso camarada _
_*Me* dá um cigarro._
_ _


----------



## jazyk

> Seria como querer tirar ou proibir o ceceio (pronúncia de "ss" por "c" espanhol na frente das vogais "e" e "i") na Hispanoamérica.


Sempre achei que fosse o _seseo_ muito mais generalizado, não o _ceceo._


----------



## Tomby

Caro Jazyk, não entendo a sua resposta. Como você domina a língua espanhola, com licença, escreverei em espanhol o que eu queria dizer:


> Ceceo: Pronunciar la *s* con articulación igual o semejante a la de la *c* ante *e*, *i*, o a la de la *z*.
> Seseo: Pronunciar la *z*, o la* c* ante *e*, *i*, como *s*. Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.


Estas definições foram tiradas do DRAE. 
Eu acho que é mais generalizado o segundo fenómeno do que o primeiro. 
Desculpe que ignore como se diz em português "ceceo" e "seseo". 
Um abraço!


----------



## Vanda

Ah! eu não sabia a diferença de ceceo para seseo.  

Temos _ceceio _em português: Ato ou efeito de cecear; ceceadura. 
cecear- Pronunciar as fricativas alveolares apoiando nos dentes a ponta da língua.


----------



## jazyk

> Sempre achei que fosse o _seseo_ muito mais generalizado, não o _ceceo._


Muito fácil. Sempre achei que houvesse muito mais pessoas que pronunciassem o _z_ e o _c_ espanhóis (semelhantes ao _th_ inglês) antes de _e_ e _i_ como _s_ (s surdo) do que pessoas que pronunciassem o _s_ (s surdo) como _z_.​


> Ceceo: Pronunciar la *s* con articulación igual o semejante a la de la *c* ante *e*, *i*, o a la de la *z*.





> Seseo: Pronunciar la *z*, o la* c* ante *e*, *i*, como *s*. Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.​



Isto confirma a minha percepção. Será que você não quis escrever seseo aqui embaixo?


> Sim, Ricardo, tem razão, mas o seu uso está muito enraizado no Brasil. Seria como querer tirar ou proibir o ceceio (pronúncia de "ss" por "c" espanhol na frente das vogais "e" e "i") na Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Tomby

Um exemplo. Eu digo e pronuncio em espanhol de Valladolid: "_Me gusta la caza_" (Eu gosto da caça); mas si eu pronuncio esta frase espanhola "_Me gusta la_ [*kassa*]" estou praticando o "_seseo_", fenómeno mais difundido do que o "_ceceo_". 
Eu digo e pronuncio em espanhol: "_Tengo un sobrino de 20 años_" (Tenho um sobrinho de 20 anos) e pronuncio "_Tengo un_ *z*_obriño_ [*z *≈* th* inglês] de 20 años" estou praticando o "_ceceo_". 
THE END ou não THE END


----------

